# Does this point towards a PoLR or vulnerable functions?



## 0wl (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ve read an article from a doctor who claimed that people who suffer from medical issues and still do stuff to trigger them (people with sick lungs who still smoke or people with high cholesterol who still eat fat foods), don’t deserve the same treatment as people who care about their health. It really angered me, since those people probably suffer from addiction issues and can have psychological or emotional difficulties that he’s not aware of. In general, I really can’t stand people who pass harsh judgment on others, who lack empathy and follow their own limited and often ignorant opinions without being open to other explanations. People who only see one side of the story (their own) without being able to see multiple different sides and points of view.

The other trigger for me, that doesn’t make me feel angry, but rather very insecure and vulnerable, are the situations around very loud and attention seeking people. Usually people who are hyper extroverted and tell many jokes are well liked, but they get on my nerves. More so when they want me to get involved and express emotions, I’m not comfortable expressing.

The last thing that really goes against me, are materialistic people who go out there just to buy expensive stuff and then show off with it in front of others. I like fancy stuff, but I also like it to be different, original and artistic. I don’t understand people who buy unoriginal stuff, just because it’s expensive and it has no real taste or artistic value.


----------



## tower (Nov 2, 2016)

@0wl really stereotypical Se PoLR though I've heard IxIs complain about materialistic people too. So let's just say one-dimensional Se.

I wrote more but I deleted it, lol, I realised you might've just been using a load of Ti in judging all this and with you being a Feeler, you'd sound, well, like having mainly Feeling judgments on top of the Ti.


----------



## Heavy (Jun 16, 2010)

The first paragraph is Te-vulnerable....Jung is the best socionics resource for defining functions.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

tower said:


> @0wl really stereotypical Se PoLR though I've heard IxIs complain about materialistic people too. So let's just say one-dimensional Se.
> 
> I wrote more but I deleted it, lol, I realised you might've just been using a load of Ti in judging all this and with you being a Feeler, you'd sound, well, like having mainly Feeling judgments on top of the Ti.


OP is an IEI who wannabe EII. She probably did this subconsciously, but I did notice it, lol.
The way she wrote her post, she managed to write it in a way that makes it seem like SLE is her conflictor, especially when she described about how much she dislikes materialistic people. 

I initially thought the OP is Se PoLR too when I was reading the 2nd and 3rd paragraph, but when I read the 1st paragraph again I realized that the OP actually thought along the same lines as me regarding those issues, so Te PoLR would make much more sense for her type.

IEI would make sense for her type, if you come across her other posts on this forum.

Darn if OP is an EII, I'd so type myself as EII, given that I think along the same lines as her in the first paragraph.


----------



## 0wl (Mar 12, 2018)

Schizoid said:


> OP is an IEI who wannabe EII. She probably did this subconsciously, but I did notice it, lol.
> The way she wrote her post, she managed to write it in a way that makes it seem like SLE is her conflictor, especially when she described about how much she dislikes materialistic people.
> 
> I initially thought the OP is Se PoLR too when I was reading the 2nd and 3rd paragraph, but when I read the 1st paragraph again I realized that the OP actually thought along the same lines as me regarding those issues, so Te PoLR would make much more sense for her type.
> ...


May I ask you why do you think I'm an IEI? I didn't try to make the post sound like any type, I honestly described my feelings about people's behaviors.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

0wl said:


> May I ask you why do you think I'm an IEI? I didn't try to make the post sound like any type, I honestly described my feelings about people's behaviors.


This thread: 
https://www.personalitycafe.com/wha...ally-find-my-socionics-type.html#post43199203

Although I didn't respond to that thread, but I did saw this thread, and I actually saw lots of Ni in your answers, especially the way you described beauty, you were pretty much Ni-ing over there. Also, you mentioned that you're messy, disorganized, lazy and often lack motivation, this is pretty much Ip temperament in socionics btw. Ip types often suffer from bouts of low energy. 

And then you mentioned your hatred toward household chores... Weak Si and Te PoLR.

Then there was another part whereby you mentioned that you often struggled with lack of motivation. This points toward Se-suggestive. You need to a strong Se type to push you and give you lots of motivation to get things done. 

In that questionnaire, you also mentioned that you like people who are educated and knowledgeable, and also those who know what they want in life, are ambitious and goal oriented, who are dominant and able to lead the relationship, and wouldn't be able to get affected by your changing moods and emotions. You're pretty much describing an SLE over there.
The type of people that you like are SLEs, you are drawn to them like moths to flame.


----------



## tower (Nov 2, 2016)

@Schizoid I wouldn't know about SLEs not getting affected by other people's emotions... they can actually get quite affected, the ones I've known. It's Lxx (Logic base function, Ti/Te) types who are least affected by other people's emotions. "Educated and knowledgeable" doesn't really make me think of "oh SLE!!". Though they can be that too, sure.

Anyway your reasoning about OP, uhm I agree OP wrote like SLE is her conflictor. I'm not sure how 1st paragraph would be specific to Te PoLR.

Your considering EII for yourself, I would say your first 2 lines could match EII rather than IEI - it kind of is really Ne with personal assumptions that I don't often see from IEIs. Idk though, just noting.


Btw both for your sake and OP's sake, I'll put here my original reasoning too before I realised I'm not all that sure lol so I deleted it:

"Really stereotypical Se PoLR though I've heard IxIs complain about materialistic people too. In your case, I think some Fi orientation might play a role too. Possibly EII > ILI. You seem a bit too focused on Fi to be IEI, IEIs are really more relaxed than this with Fi, even if they do pass some moral judgments sometimes. Could also be LII, if EII or ILI don't fit. Not Beta overall, though.

More specifically, Se devaluing or at least not into Se with Ti: you do not like it when someone wants to take cold harsh reality as is and stick to it. Betas and Gammas will be okay with doing so and esp Betas will be harsh with it in a colder way. IEI the least of all Betas, though, but still they are more okay with it than EII.

Fe devaluing, with you wanting to have a certain control over your emotional expression rather than letting loose with it or liking to do so. But Fe dual seeking could also be uncomfortable with expressing some emotions if they've not let go/loose enough yet.

Overall, you got a Ti or Fi judgment over the Fe and especially Se aspects. I thought Fi over Ti because you seem to "own" your likes and dislikes here."


Oh and examples for "owning" the likes/dislikes in a Fi way:

_"Usually people who are hyper extroverted and tell many jokes are well liked, but they get on my nerves."_

_"In general, I really can’t stand people who"_

_"The last thing that really goes against me"_

So those parts are really sulky depressive that I've seen from EIIs but idk how low IEIs can go with depression so I'm not going to decide just based on this.


----------

